# R B Motorsport



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

I THOUGHT IT WAS ABOUT TIME THAT SOMEONE TOLD EVERYONE
ABOUT ROD BELL MOTORSPORT .

WELL ROD HAS WORKED ON SKYLINES SINCE MIDDLEHURST
STARTED WITH GTRs MANY YEARS AGO.
HE ALSO DONE ALL THE WORK TO THE OLD R32 RACE CAR AND THE NEW R34 ONE THAT WAS USED FOR THE 24 HOUR RACE THIS YEAR,HE ALSO BUILT THE 30L ENGINE CAR AND MOST OF THE BIG ENGINE CONVERSIONS THAT CAME OUT OF MIDDLEHURSTS GARAGE.

HE HAS NOW WENT ON HIS OWN BUT STILL DOES WORK FOR
MIDDLEHURST WHEN THEY NEED A HELPING HAND.LAST WEEK HE REBUILT THE 2.8L ENGINE THAT WAS IN THE CAR THAT GTR 670 WAS SELLING.
HE IS ALSO DOING THE ENGINE IN MY NEW CAR AT THE MOMENT.

SO THIS IS FOR EVERYONE IN SCOTLAND AND THE NORTH OF ENGLAND OR BASICLY ANYONE THAT WANTS TO TRAVEL TO SOMEONE THAT IS VERY GOOD AT HIS JOB AND HAS A GOOD KNOWLEDGE OF THE SKYLINE.

HIS HOURLY RATES ARE VERY GOOD 
SO IF YOU ARE NEEDING WORK DONE TO YOUR SKYLINE IT IS WORTH THE PRICE OF A PHONE CALL 

CALL ROD ON 07803 616948 OR EMAIL HIM ON
[email protected]

KEITH COWIE


----------



## Joss (Jun 27, 2001)

*Cheers*

Does Rod have an address?


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*R B MOTORSPORT*

ROD BELLS ADDRESS IS

R B MOTORSPORT
UNIT B3 TOWN GATE WORKS
DARK LANE, MAWDESLEY
LANCS,L40 2QU

TEL 07803 616948.


----------



## Joss (Jun 27, 2001)

*Sorted*

He's in 

Wonder when he'll do anything with the web-site he's registered?

Cheers again Keith


----------



## marka1230 (Sep 1, 2008)

Just invested in a R34GTR running around 400bhp with Apexi PowerFC, steel turbos and aftermarket exhaust with decat. Took the car to RB Motorsport on the recommendation of the previous owner for a full service. During the service and road test Rod pointed out that the car could do with a re-map as it was a bit flat and he had looked through some of the settings on the PowerFC, which he felt were strange. 

So I bit the bullet and asked to go ahead with the remap, which has made the car feel great. He ran through what he had done and explained the use of the controller for monitoring and setting the PowerFC. It’s so nice to deal with someone who is not only very knowledgeable but also doesn’t mind spending time with a customer. 

He also said that if I had any questions to give him a call, and not to think that I was being a nuisance. This I’ve done regarding a couple of things and he is true to his word and helped me out in a way that made me feel like a valued customer although I’ve only taken the car there once. In fact all of the guys who work there seem to have a superb attitude towards customers, which is not that common among modern businesses. 


Many thanks Rod and the guys, you’ve done a great job and helped bring not a smile but a huge grin to my face… on numerous occasions.


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Totally agree Marka, they are a good set of lads at RB, Rod is a top fella who will always try to help. There's some good guys out there you know!

You wont go wrong with RB :thumbsup:


Just watch out for the funny looking one in the office


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

Thread from the dead - 7 years old!


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

skyline69_uk said:


> Thread from the dead - 7 years old!


And still going strong, a testament to a good tuner/garage. :thumbsup:


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

i spoke to rod last week

it was the first time i spoke to him

what a fantastic guy although i didnt get what i was after lol :chuckle:


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

I don't think he's that way inclined mate, but hey ho worth a try I suppose. :chuckle:


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

it was a job at his garage for my brother :thumbsup:

hes already packed out in his garage couldnt get him one


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

Yes anyone in the scotland and north england area rb motorsport is well worth the trip.

They're very professional at there work and give one of the best service any tuner garage Ive been to has offered.


----------



## SB-Performance (Jul 27, 2008)

Very good at his job, excellent people down there.


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jan 23, 2005)

The only guys who touch my car :thumbsup:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Great bunch of blokes, have ordered a good few bits off them in the past and always very helpful, even if Rich drives an Evo :chuckle:


Smokey :smokin:


----------



## SB-Performance (Jul 27, 2008)

Smokey 1 said:


> Great bunch of blokes, have ordered a good few bits off them in the past and always very helpful, even if Rich drives an Evo :chuckle:


Now that is silly car choice!! 

lol


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

gotta agree with all the comments, great bunch of guys, very helpful and DONT want to rip you off!

all my skylines have been there for everything and never miss a beat!

will be visiting there very soon for a few more bits and bobs :thumbsup:


----------



## surico1983 (Oct 30, 2008)

marka1230 said:


> Just invested in a R34GTR running around 400bhp with Apexi PowerFC, steel turbos and aftermarket exhaust with decat. Took the car to RB Motorsport on the recommendation of the previous owner for a full service. During the service and road test Rod pointed out that the car could do with a re-map as it was a bit flat and he had looked through some of the settings on the PowerFC, which he felt were strange.
> 
> So I bit the bullet and asked to go ahead with the remap, which has made the car feel great. He ran through what he had done and explained the use of the controller for monitoring and setting the PowerFC. It’s so nice to deal with someone who is not only very knowledgeable but also doesn’t mind spending time with a customer.
> 
> ...


hey how much was ur remap?


----------



## marka1230 (Sep 1, 2008)

The remap was £350


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

*rb motorsport*

i blow a turbo a few months back in my gtr,,i rang rb and got onto richie.really sound fella..he put me on to rod.he was extremely helpfull on the phone had no problem spending time talking about different turbo kits i was deciding on to buy.Ended up buying the gt2860-5s off them.Had them 2 days later and they were the cheapest around aswell.top lads in rb.very professional.if neting happened my gtr id bring it straight to them and im from cork in southern ireland.


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

Great bunch of lads, had Rod over in Ireland for 2 days mapping cars, awesome results from all car and the drivability is great.Top bloke with a world of knowledge:thumbsup:


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

steveyturbo said:


> Great bunch of lads, had Rod over in Ireland for 2 days mapping cars, awesome results from all car and the drivability is great.Top bloke with a world of knowledge:thumbsup:


Ill second that !!!!!!! Rod done mine when over.
Actually enjoying my GTR again after all thats happened.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mikeflg (Apr 5, 2009)

Ive just had a load of head work new turbo and mapping done by Rod Bell
would recomend any one use them sound place


----------



## TSDAVE (Dec 12, 2010)

In my opinion, RBMotorsport are simply the best.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

RB built our engine that won TimeAttack club class in 2010 and are refreshing it just now for 2011 season.

Couldnt fault their engine work! Not the cheapest, but I wouldnt expect them to be!


----------



## alternatengine (May 17, 2006)

Have done everything to the car that has been required in my year and a half ownership..

Honestly cannot recommend them enough!


----------

